# Want to replace a MRC sound decoder



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would like to remove the MRC sound decoder from my Athearn MP15AC switcher, and replace it with either a Digitrax or a Ssoundtraxx sound decoder, any recommendations as to what would work best?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Soundtraxx...not even a question.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I sell Soundtraxx Decoders for cheaper than anyone.
Give me a shout and I can set you right up.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

NIMT said:


> I sell Soundtraxx Decoders for cheaper than anyone.
> Give me a shout and I can set you right up.


I sent you an email.


----------

